# Need small auto paint work done



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Have an elderly gentleman that has a couple of scratches on his rear bumper that is driving him crazy, about 6" x 6" area. He has been getting quotes upwards to $500.00. Not that I am the expert but this seems pretty harsh.
I told him I had access to a bunch of pretty smart folks that might be able to steer us right, or correct me in my thinking. If any of you out there have a contact of someone whom can get it done for a price he can live with please let me know. He is in the Pensacola area.

Thanks for any help provided.


----------



## Bubba Squid (Feb 22, 2008)

*paint work*

Most shops want to remove the cover to paint it and then with the base coat/clear coat systems, you should clear the bumper cover complete when painting. Option 2, is to paint and blend within the panel, this works and looks great at first, but the blended area will show up a year or so down the road. Car dealers usually have these type of repairs done to thier used cars to minimize costs. If your looking at doing that you would be under 200 dollars. I make those type of repairs with the understanding about the limited warranty and I think this is what your shooting for. I would be happy to help your friend out but I live in Fort Walton Beach and my shop is Beal Paint and Body.


----------

